# Lion El' Johnson



## slaine69

another Primarch pic, I liked the thought of the planet crumbling due to the awesome power of Lion in full swing


----------



## Fumble Tumble

this is an awesome picture, you should try do one of the battle between luther and el jonson that would be cool


----------



## unxpekted22

are you planning to have all the primarchs done eventually?

I know you've got russ, perturabo, magnus, and sanguinius done now as well

oh yeah and angron as well


----------



## forkmaster

I love the work you have done with the Lion here, exactly how I pictured him (maybe looking a less angry in the face). But awesomely done.


----------



## dark angel

How the hell did I miss this? Pure class mate, awesome, probably the best reperesentation I have seen of the Lion in a long time


----------



## DrinCalhar

Just one more amazing Primarch.


----------



## Djinn24

Holy crap, do you have a website/do commissions? That is badass.


----------



## Midge913

Wow....... I love it. You never fail to impress man. Excellent work :good:


----------



## Doelago

This is pretty damn bad ass!


----------

